# Foil Creek Chub



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

It's 6" and 2oz of Poplar. Built wire through, weighted, and handcarved. It has a hand cut stainless .028 lip and taxidermy eyes. The thing to check out here is the foil application, it really couldn't be any more obvious or plain. However, I think the effect turned out very nice. 


Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice Doug....I really like foiled baits. Great head carving and realism.

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The fin and gill plates are outstanding! Very nice bait.

Brian


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

doug , i think i love you, lol, seriously,wicked bait all around,foil, paint, looks so real!!!

Etch


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

that looks awesome! How did you do the foil? I'm guessing you glued something down then put (non adhesive) foil over it? I just don't see the aluminum HVAC tape (which is what I use) giving that kind of detail as it is fairly thick. I want to get into "non-HVAC tape"foil but haven't tried it yet. What is your foil source, backing pattern, and adhesive used? I'll be posting pics of some of my foils pretty soon, I got another pattern (in addition to the one from a bastard file)from a large screw that looks pretty sweet (kinda white bassish). As a rattle canner, I LOVE foils!!!!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comment's guy's, You're funny Etch! Yes Pizza, it is HVAC adheasive backed aluminum tape. For the scale detail the tape was applied directly to the lure, aquarium fish netting placed over the foil and embossed with a wallpaper seam roller. The seam roller is about a 1 1/4" wide nylon wheel mounted to a handle.

Douglas


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, if that thing looked any more real it would be dropping eggs.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Doug- very nice work, so realistic that fin looks like it is an inch off the side of the 'Fish' and beautiful carving/shading. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job...the colors and details look so real...I continue to be amazed at the lures you top dogs crank out...this one is right up there with the best!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info, I would have never guessed that's how it was done. You've inspired me, I'm gonna try something a little bigger than I've been making. About pointer 100 size.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Doug!!!!!!!!!! that is outstanding! Sorry for the slow response. Our phone was taken out by lightning for 3 days!!!!!!

That is one heck of a bait doug!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great bait, but I really like how the fin stands out against the foil on this one. Very cool.


----------

